# Jia Yongan -  Xingyiquan



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2012)

Please forgive the adds in the beginning

Jia Yongan &#8211; Xingyi Wuxing Lianhuanquan (Five-Element-Linking-Fist)

[video]http://v.ku6.com/show/8hXQanCXuKl0O6Zw.html[/video]


Jia Yongan &#8211; Xingyi Jinggang BaShi (Jinggang-Eight-Posture) - If you get a still picture just click on it and the video should start

[video]http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0212/v/swf/loader.swf?VideoIDS=XMjE5NDMzODQ4&amp;embedid=MjA1LjIz  Mi4yNTMuMTICNTQ4NTg0NjICAg%3D%3D[/video]


Jia Yongan &#8211; Xingyi Longxingjian (Dragon-Form-Sword) - If you get a still picture just click on it and the video should start


[video]http://static.youku.com/v1.0.0212/v/swf/loader.swf?VideoIDS=XMjE5NDI2NDQ0&amp;embedid=MjA1LjIz  Mi4yNTMuMTICNTQ4NTY2MTECAg%3D%3D[/video]


----------

